# GM rear shock absorbers analogs



## No1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi all, it's outrageous that for more than six months original absorbers have not been on sale... one of mine have empty oil, I can't find any analogs, maybe you can advise something about this


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I believe the only analogs would be the Astra K. I have not verified fitment personally though. I believe you have to use the Cruze top mount


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

No1 said:


> Hi all, it's outrageous that for more than six months original absorbers have not been on sale... one of mine have empty oil, I can't find any analogs, maybe you can advise something about this


I see rear shocks readily available on Rockauto.com . Those are for the US version of the 2017 Cruze - 1.4T in this case. Not sure if they are different in the Ukraine , nor the cost of shipping, tariffs, and customs.

Where are you looking? Perhaps the dealer networks are out of stock, possibly due to GM selling off Opel/Vauxhall . Have you checked at aftermarket parts suppliers?

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No1 said:


> Hi all, it's outrageous that for more than six months original absorbers have not been on sale... one of mine have empty oil, I can't find any analogs, maybe you can advise something about this


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## No1 (Aug 3, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> I see rear shocks readily available on Rockauto.com . Those are for the US version of the 2017 Cruze - 1.4T in this case. Not sure if they are different in the Ukraine , nor the cost of shipping, tariffs, and customs.
> 
> Where are you looking? Perhaps the dealer networks are out of stock, possibly due to GM selling off Opel/Vauxhall . Have you checked at aftermarket parts suppliers?
> 
> ...


Thanks I will try to order! My Chevrolet is US version I specially transfered it from US because in Ukraine Chevrolet is very different from US in bad point in my opinion.


----------

